# GENERAL FORUM > THE ANABOLIC LOUNGE - Off Topic Discussion >  Your ideal Physique

## dfo

New to the form and want to see what everyones goals are.

EDIT: doesn't have to be a pro bodybuilder either.

----------


## MaNiCC

Welcome mate, are you wanting stats or pictures?

----------


## dfo

Pictures. I find these types of threads are motivating to a lot of people.

----------


## CMPD213

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m2wNtCJyySc

That's pretty close to perfection

----------


## CBGB

I don't have any pics, but my ideal physique would be on an NFL runningback. Not a bodybuilder. Strong and lean.....powerfull. I remember seeing a pic of Priest Holmes when he was playing and I've been striving for that every since.

----------


## stevey_6t9

a body like arnold with a 12 inch c0ck

----------


## elpropiotorvic

Hugh Jackman in wolverine or Ryan Reynolds in blade trinity, maybe a little bigger but definetly As cut as them hence the avy

----------


## Friend

Minus the green skin pigment

----------


## dfo

This is one of mine

----------


## awesome1

arnold

----------


## laduem88

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EXsIn3qDBEo


but bigger arms...im close to this now, have way bigger traps and shoulders though, just need to keep lowering my bodyfat...im at 10% now need to get to 6%

----------


## BgMc31

Bill Kazmeier in the 80's or Micheal Clark Duncan in the Scorpion King!!!

----------


## Okinawa_Power

Ronnie Coleman and Branch Warren combined.......550lbs of MUSCLE!!!!

----------


## (TLF) CHAMPION54

The Green Mile MCD

----------


## Critical Mass

[ATTACH][/ATTACH]

My ideal look.

----------


## bjpennnn

i think i would be megan fox and turn full lesbo.

----------


## bjpennnn

> [ATTACH][/ATTACH]
> 
> My ideal look.


**** thats solid.

----------


## Nicotine

j/k

----------


## PistolStarta

Looks like you can see a delt injection lump on his shoulder ^^

----------


## Mooseman33

John Cena has the look i like...

----------


## Dont wanna be old

I think you know mine !

----------


## gunslinger2

The size and frame of MCD with the cuts and muscle shape of Mike Mentzer.

----------


## roserose

Mentzer Looks incredible. Thats what bodybuilders looked like before growth hormones. Much better imho.

----------


## energizer bunny

my all time favourite physique (one that i will never ever have) is Franco Columbo, hes the same size as me so thats the perfect physique....not when he was on stage more in the off season.......my obtainable physique oneday is just a model type build something like brad pitt in troy..

----------


## laduem88

> [ATTACH][/ATTACH]
> 
> My ideal look.


jesus, f-in TRENasours

----------


## Hoggage_54



----------


## Diamond*K

like jamie eason... but a lil thicker. i love her arms tho.

----------


## Friend

> 


Yes please

----------


## Mooseman33

> like jamie eason... but a lil thicker. i love her arms tho.



jamie eason is the sexiest woman to ever walk the planet.........

----------


## ygg2254

DEREK POUNDSTONE man that dude is awesome!!!

----------


## Bossman

Ive watched this video many times. To me, a perfect physique. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bM9LU...eature=related

----------


## ranging1

> [ATTACH][/ATTACH]
> 
> My ideal look.


yes HOLY FUKIN TRENOSAURUS REX

who the fuk it that?

----------


## Odpierdol_sie!

,,,,

----------


## Monster87

arnold was the closest to perfection imo. a greek god on steroids !!!

----------


## drdeath613

i think id be happy with a look between these two guys (no homo)

----------


## ReX357

> Ive watched this video many times. To me, a perfect physique. 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bM9LU...eature=related


This is the most aesteticaly pleasing bodybuilding physique I seen.

The picture dfo posted:


I'm shooting for something like that with a tiny bit more mass (mind you I'm 6'2")

----------


## TheBerryhillMonster

I agree with Friend on the Hulk physique.

----------


## jbm



----------


## Reed

> yes HOLY FUKIN TRENOSAURUS REX
> 
> who the fuk it that?


Jay Cutler

----------


## ranging1

> i think id be happy with a look between these two guys (no homo)
> 
> 
> 
> look between them? theirs a big variance their





> Jay Cutler


serious????? wow

----------


## americanoak

jk, but in all honesty.. i would take arnold body over anyone else in a heart beat, but the 2 pics below are pretty close to how I am going to try to look eventually

----------


## BJJ



----------


## scorpion62

> [ATTACH][/ATTACH]
> 
> My ideal look.


This would be mine

----------


## JBarron

Yeah I would say my man Frank Zane up there.

----------


## JinNtonic

> Looks like you can see a delt injection lump on his shoulder ^^


I was thinking the same thing... Synth

----------


## americanoak

> [ATTACH][/ATTACH]
> 
> My ideal look.


it would be pretty awesome to be this big, but a lot of people dont rly like how this looks, outside of the body building community, it would also probably scare the women away. Every girl that has seen a pic of ronnie coleman or even anrold, who is like 80lbs less than coleman says they are way too big.. lol

----------


## alexISthrowed

> it would be pretty awesome to be this big, but a lot of people dont rly like how this looks, outside of the body building community, it would also probably scare the women away. Every girl that has seen a pic of ronnie coleman or even anrold, who is like 80lbs less than coleman says they are way too big.. lol


When I saw jay cutler guest pose their were all kinds of hot chicks that wanted to oil him up. They didnt look grossed out when they were rubbing oil on his glutes lol.

----------


## americanoak

hahaha well they were prolly there cause they lke enourmous muscles like that, a lot of girls i know dont like it though. They go for a more lean muscular. Not a walking 320lb brick

----------


## alexISthrowed

> hahaha well they were prolly there cause they lke enourmous muscles like that, a lot of girls i know dont like it though. They go for a more lean muscular. Not a walking 320lb brick


Yeah I know a lot of girls that say its gross. Their are a lot of hot figure and fitness chicks that like it tho. Branch warrens wife is hot.

----------


## americanoak

damn

----------


## americanoak

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EXsIn3qDBEo
> 
> 
> but bigger arms...im close to this now, have way bigger traps and shoulders though, just need to keep lowering my bodyfat...im at 10% now need to get to 6%


im pretty close to this too actually, he has lower bf than me and his chest kills mine, but thats cause my chest is just genetically cursed.. and hes tanner, summer time ill be looking like him minus the chest

----------


## DKU



----------


## xlxBigSexyxlx



----------


## xlxBigSexyxlx



----------


## lovbyts

This is pretty close. I think Im still a good 2 years away will a LOT of work but reachable or at least close.

----------


## Nicotine

^ i think my body type is headed in that direction (my avy is my picture pre-diet this yr)

i figure another 2-3 yrs of work and clean food, and i should be there, or very very close

----------


## Flagg

> 



Is that Marius? What a beast!

----------


## xlxBigSexyxlx

> Is that Marius? What a beast!


Yes sir. He is a monster.

----------


## alexISthrowed

> 


same, but smaller arms. Im not in this to scare anyone away.

----------


## americanoak

> This is pretty close. I think Im still a good 2 years away will a LOT of work but reachable or at least close.


i will def be in this area before I am 30, if i look like this prolly one of my highest life goals will be complete aha, this guy has prolly 19 or 20 inch arms along with being extremly lean though, so it will be difficult..I would be happy with this one too tho.....

----------


## ty357

TY357 lol

----------


## Hoggage_54



----------


## wnt2grow

I would be happy looking like this.  :Smilie:  If pick doesn't show up sorry I am new and didn't know how to add.

----------


## americanoak

> 


amazes me how people can get like this....

----------


## xlxBigSexyxlx

> 


what?!?!?! How did you get this pic of me?!?!
 : 1106:

----------


## xlxBigSexyxlx

> same, but smaller arms. Im not in this to scare anyone away.


 :Haha:  :Haha:

----------


## FireGuy

> This is pretty close. I think Im still a good 2 years away will a LOT of work but reachable or at least close.


You already equaled that look Byts, time for a new goal.

----------


## Diamond*K

> Yeah I know a lot of girls that say its gross. Their are a lot of hot figure and fitness chicks that like it tho. Branch warrens wife is hot.


i wouldnt mind lookin like that..

----------


## lovbyts

> i will def be in this area before I am 30, if i look like this prolly one of my highest life goals will be complete aha, this guy has prolly 19 or 20 inch arms along with being extremly lean though, so it will be difficult..I would be happy with this one too tho.....


Well I missed my chance and 30 and at 40 so Im shooting before Im 50. LOL My arms are around 17+ now so it's reachable. I really like the look, it's not SUPPER huge but it's defiantly BIG.  :Smilie:

----------


## jbm



----------


## (TLF) CHAMPION54

> i wouldnt mind lookin like that..


I wouldnt mind you looking like that either Diamond-Krys. 
 :Bbblowme:

----------


## lovbyts

> 


I dont like that picture, his stomach is WAY to thick.,

----------


## gitngunz

This would be wicked, I got a long way ta go

http://forums.steroid.com/attachment...1&d=1262767606

----------


## BJJ

> i wouldnt mind lookin like that..





> I wouldnt mind you looking like that either Diamond-Krys.


What a gentlemen!!!
You surely know how to treat a female...

----------


## lovbyts

> i wouldnt mind lookin like that..


I can help you with the cardio and diet. :7up:

----------


## BJJ

> I can help you with the cardio and diet.


I could help her too but we should live in the same city, lol.

----------


## Diamond*K

lmao.. help from lovbyts and bjj?? oh.. i think im in heaven...  :Big Grin:

----------


## energizer bunny

> Yeah I know a lot of girls that say its gross. Their are a lot of hot figure and fitness chicks that like it tho. Branch warrens wife is hot.


very tasty!!!

----------


## americanoak

> Well I missed my chance and 30 and at 40 so Im shooting before Im 50. LOL My arms are around 17+ now so it's reachable. I really like the look, it's not SUPPER huge but it's defiantly BIG.


hahah im rooting for u

I would def be extremly happy to reach this goal, and im certain that i will

----------


## BJJ

> lmao.. help from lovbyts and bjj?? oh.. i think im in heaven...


 :Ccjuggle:  :Ccjuggle:  :Ccjuggle:

----------


## jbm



----------


## D3x

> This is pretty close. I think Im still a good 2 years away will a LOT of work but reachable or at least close.


Are you the guy in your avatar? If so then I think you look the same, actually built better than that dude, serious.

I would just like my stomach to dissapear so I can start from scratch. Now I need to lose my stomach first & then only start.

----------


## HDH

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O91uBzK5M2o
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## number twelve

keep this thread going! lately i realized i have never given myself a goal, an image in my head that i want to become...it was always just get bigger faster and stronger..

----------


## lovbyts

> Are you the guy in your avatar? If so then I think you look the same, actually built better than that dude, serious.
> 
> I would just like my stomach to dissapear so I can start from scratch. Now I need to lose my stomach first & then only start.


No not my Avy. Sometime I will do mine, it's not nearly that good but I still think its obtainable within 2 years. You can see my pictures on my profile page and from 2 years ago.

----------


## americanoak

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O91uBzK5M2o


this guys a monster, so thick

----------


## Christoffer

[IMG]file:///C:/Users/Christoffer/Desktop/overeem.jpg[/IMG]
This for sure

----------


## Christoffer

[IMG]file:///C:/Users/Christoffer/Desktop/overeem.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Christoffer



----------


## Christoffer



----------


## Christoffer

Sorry for all the posts but this is mine

----------


## sheckeyshabazz

Like brad pitt in fight club only a bit bigger

----------


## sheckeyshabazz

Or the under armor manequins at the stores haha

----------


## RuhlFreak55



----------


## F4iGuy

I'm happy with the way I look now, maybe 1-2% less bodyfat. Although I miss all the extra calories  :Frown:

----------


## Shinalynn

> 


 I LOVE this body style.  :Aadiablotin:

----------


## calgarian

> I LOVE this body style.


wish u were in calgary...... :Evil2:

----------


## calgarian

> 


u do realize that u wont be like this ever in ur life.........

----------


## warchild

batista

----------


## Bertuzzi

Cal..... Don't you know all the ladies are here in Edmonton with me..... Geez man you just don't get it do you. Edmonton is where all the fine ladies are..... to bad I don't experiment more.... but my GF is more than enough for me  :Big Grin: 

Unless Diamond-Krys starts looking like she says she wants too and she's from Edmonton.... I may get single FAST! 

j/k...... maybe.....

----------


## taiboxa

Eason's bodytype gets my vote.
She has an excellent base, dense muscle maturity, curves, and even though you can tell that she uses aas pretty frequently (i have seen some of her "bloated" pics - i.e. dbol and or deca most likely) she still retains all her feminine characteristics..

----------


## RuhlFreak55

> u do realize that u wont be like this ever in ur life.........


F_ck you dipshit

----------


## AlphaGenetics

My goals change every time I look in the mirror. Can you say muscle dysmorphia?

----------


## AlphaGenetics

> 


my soal mate!!!!

----------


## gettingthere

> 


This guy was in the diet section the other day, he got a good diet going right now!!!! good muscle

----------


## gettingthere

Would have to be something like this, think its pretty possible to get into this shape

----------


## Kibble



----------


## Kibble

If I could have that mass, I will be happy. I will quit cycling, and just ride out trt till I die

----------


## calgarian

> F_ck you dipshit


now I know truth hurts.....

----------


## Hazard

> I LOVE this body style.


2 more years and you're gunna wish you lived in jersey  :7up: 

~Haz~

----------


## Hazard

> If I could have that mass, I will be happy. I will quit cycling, and just ride out trt till I die


That dude is just a freakin monster.....

The problem with being him tho is people always jump up in the air and stab you in the traps......  :Wink/Grin: 

~Haz~

----------


## Kibble

> That dude is just a freakin monster.....
> 
> The problem with being him tho is people always jump up in the air and stab you in the traps...... 
> 
> ~Haz~


LOL!

He kinda looks like my Dad. I will get a picture of my Dad up soon. He used to sit in the bar and chew glass beer bottles into pieces to intimidate others. It was so uneasy to watch..... but nobody ever ****ed with him lol

----------


## calgarian

> That dude is just a freakin monster.....
> 
> The problem with being him tho is people always jump up in the air and stab you in the traps...... 
> 
> ~Haz~


SO FVCKING TRUE..... I went to a night club and the girl I was with told me not to stand at all...i was like Y? and she goes like ppl will fight with u for no reason to prove to their girls that they have a big heart...just dont want u to beat the crap of some skinny little dude lets just have fun.....alright?.. :LOL:

----------


## Hazard

> SO FVCKING TRUE..... I went to a night club and the girl I was with told me not to stand at all...i was like Y? and she goes like ppl will fight with u for no reason to prove to their girls that they have a big heart...just dont want u to beat the crap of some skinny little dude lets just have fun.....alright?..


Here's what I notice about the bars/clubs by me.....

New Jersey: Theres a fight 50% of the time..... people are so dumb and arrogant. No one wants to move out of the way for anyone. It's like C'MON ASSHOLE..... this place is packed and i'm trying to get by you...... I don't mean to bump into you. If you can make it form one end of the bar tot he other without getting sucker punched - it was a good night.

New York City: Clubs/bars here are generally even more packed..... sometimes like sardines..... but when you walk through the crowds - people understand and don't get pissed off. I Havn't seen a fight at any club I was at in NYC. As a matter of fact..... I have accidentally bumped into people and they have turned around and said excuse me to me! 

~Haz~

----------


## calgarian

> Here's what I notice about the bars/clubs by me.....
> 
> New Jersey: Theres a fight 50% of the time..... people are so dumb and arrogant. No one wants to move out of the way for anyone. It's like C'MON ASSHOLE..... this place is packed and i'm trying to get by you...... I don't mean to bump into you. If you can make it form one end of the bar tot he other without getting sucker punched - it was a good night.
> 
> New York City: Clubs/bars here are generally even more packed..... sometimes like sardines..... but when you walk through the crowds - people understand and don't get pissed off. I Havn't seen a fight at any club I was at in NYC. As a matter of fact..... I have accidentally bumped into people and they have turned around and said excuse me to me! 
> 
> ~Haz~


Normally canadians are polite its just the one where different culture come and hang out fvck things up not going to say which nationality I was talking about but they werent Canadian born.

----------


## Hazard

> Normally canadians are polite its just the one where different culture come and hang out fvck things up not going to say which nationality I was talking about but they werent Canadian born.


New Jersey is it's own culture LMFAO..... thats why everyone sucks here. Except for BO and TheGodFather.... oh and myself.....

~Haz~

----------


## calgarian

> New Jersey is it's own culture LMFAO..... thats why everyone sucks here. Except for BO and TheGodFather.... oh and myself.....
> 
> ~Haz~


u just like to be sucked  :LOL:

----------


## Morgoth

Here is my dream body.

----------


## Bertuzzi

> Normally canadians are polite its just the one where different culture come and hang out fvck things up not going to say which nationality I was talking about but they werent Canadian born.


This is generally true.... but you always have some fukin donkey tryin to prove something. Thats why you won't catch me in a nigh club anymore.... just don't have the patients and I fukin hate bouncers and their attitudes.... I use to be one 7 years ago and I was never like these losers are now.... most of them are just awkward and funny.

----------


## Hazard

> This is generally true.... but you always have some fukin donkey tryin to prove something. Thats why you won't catch me in a nigh club anymore.... just don't have the patients and I fukin hate bouncers and their attitudes.... I use to be one 7 years ago and I was never like these losers are now.... most of them are just awkward and funny.


LMAO bouncers never change..... no matter the city.....

There was some yahoo at a club where I know quite a few of people who work there..... this guy was going around bothering a whole bunch of people all night long. He was searching everyone for drugs......

So my one friend gave one of our other friends money to get him a drink..... this guy sees it and acuses them of selling drugs. They had to empty their pockets for him.....

Later on that night I was playin with a laser pointer and saw him harrassing my friend again - So I shot the laser on my friends back from behind the bouncer and he turns around expecting to see a little guy..... he gets in my face..... I didn't move..... we locked eyes...... and he walked away shaking his head LOL. 

~Haz~

----------


## calgarian

> This is generally true.... but you always have some fukin donkey tryin to prove something. Thats why you won't catch me in a nigh club anymore.... just don't have the patients and I fukin hate bouncers and their attitudes.... I use to be one 7 years ago and I was never like these losers are now.... most of them are just awkward and funny.


wait till i show up in Edmonton and in one of my Macho moods( never happens lately as soon as I see pvssy i am in different mood  :LOL: ) we can create some havoc. just make sure ur girl is not with u that night.......

----------


## jbm



----------


## sheckeyshabazz

^^^ great definition on the hair... haha

----------


## Christoffer

> ^^^ great definition on the hair... Haha


 haha

----------


## the-Carter

i want my abs to be like this..

----------


## PK-V



----------


## BgMc31

> 


You do realize Nathan Jones is close to 7' tall right?

----------


## powerful intelligent

three physiques - well four
not in any order 
mike o hearn
flex wheeler
bo jackson
ben johnson-

----------


## Flagg

Marzia Prince is WAAAAAY hotter than Jamie Eason!

----------


## Arian

Jay Cutler is the man and is my Idol, but if I were to pick someone that I would want to look like, it would be Phil Heath. Granted, I know I'll never be that big, but if I could look like a smaller version of him, that would be awesome.

----------


## NotSmall

> Jay Cutler is the man and is my Idol, but if I were to pick someone that I would want to look like, it would be Phil Heath. Granted, I know I'll never be that big, but if I could look like a smaller version of him, that would be awesome.


Agreed - I'd much rather have that dude's physique than Cutler's.

----------


## JScondition

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ArC41jdeL_0

I want to look like this, but a little more douchbagish. I also hope to not work as hard as this kid. We all know he worked really hard to get where he is today.

----------


## Hazard

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ArC41jdeL_0
> 
> I want to look like this, but a little more douchbagish. I also hope to not work as hard as this kid. We all know he worked really hard to get where he is today.


That kid always has me feeling stupid for him..... it's embarassing seeing another human act that way LOL.... it's like..... REALLY!?!?

~Haz~

----------


## NotSmall

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ArC41jdeL_0
> 
> I want to look like this, but a little more douchbagish. I also hope to not work as hard as this kid. We all know he worked really hard to get where he is today.





> That kid always has me feeling stupid for him..... it's embarassing seeing another human act that way LOL.... it's like..... REALLY!?!?
> 
> ~Haz~


Holy Mackerel - I didn't know whether to laugh or cry...

----------


## PK-V

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ArC41jdeL_0
> 
> I want to look like this, but a little more douchbagish. I also hope to not work as hard as this kid. We all know he worked really hard to get where he is today.


would cop a feel of dem tittys/10

----------


## Arian

So did Greg ever cop to using Synthol? Definitely not a guy I'd want to look like.

----------


## talldutch

dfo thats a good well trained body u have, may I ask how tall you are?

----------


## cherrydrpepper

> i think id be happy with a look between these two guys (no homo)


Yeah I like the lee priest look too

----------


## 40plusnewbie

> This is the most aesteticaly pleasing bodybuilding physique I seen.
> 
> The picture dfo posted:
> 
> 
> I'm shooting for something like that with a tiny bit more mass (mind you I'm 6'2")


I"m 6'2" also, arms way too small for one thing IMO, maybe this guy is closer to his natural limit or is small/not broad shouldered which influences my opinion. Abs not big enough either, or chest, or shoulders (guess he's kinda skinny/slanky if no muscles.

----------


## 40plusnewbie

> Attachment 106017


This is the closest I have seen thus far in this thread as to my ideal goal, at 
6'2" with very broad shoulders and this guys bf%, what would that put me at, about 270lbs? I have one of those bodies that puts on muscle kinda easy but am still new to bb.

----------


## BJJ

> I"m 6'2" also, arms way too small for one thing IMO, maybe this guy is closer to his natural limit or is small/not broad shouldered which influences my opinion. Abs not big enough either, or chest, or shoulders (guess he's kinda skinny/slanky if no muscles.


 :Hmmmm:  :Hmmmm:  :Hmmmm:

----------


## gettingthere

> I"m 6'2" also, arms way too small for one thing IMO, maybe this guy is closer to his natural limit or is small/not broad shouldered which influences my opinion. Abs not big enough either, or chest, or shoulders (guess he's kinda skinny/slanky if no muscles.


WHAT are you talking about?

----------

